
German government plans stricter controls for dog owners and breeders - jiehong
https://www.iamexpat.de/expat-info/german-expat-news/german-government-plans-stricter-controls-dog-owners-and-breeders
======
bnt
> dog owners will have to ensure that their animals are walked at least twice
> a day

OK, makes sense, but my dog is old and can't walk for longer than 10 minutes
without literally dying.

> for a total of one hour. They will no longer be permitted to leave their
> dogs home alone

This will only lead to people getting rid of their pets. If you have a full
time job, how will this work?

~~~
jiehong
Medical reasons should be an exception, I think.

> If you have a full time job, how will this work?

Leaving dogs alone every day has been shown to lead to depression in said
dogs. So, perhaps having a full time job might be incompatible with owning
most breed of dogs? Nonetheless, WFH might help.

Finally:

> When asked how the new laws will be enforced, especially for private dog
> owners, (...) they certainly wouldn’t be ringing the doorbell of every dog
> owner to check up on them. The law is primarily targeting those who keep
> their dogs outside in kennels.

